# DST-Address list Policy based routing



## kuli Panggul (Jan 7, 2017)

Hi there...

I am in condition to build some network projects, what i have to achieve is separate/redirect traffic via routing decision based on destination address list as in picture. 

so here is the scenario.

Every packet which are come from my local network with dst-address *MATCH* to the table list of Local exchange will be routed to the LX Gateway and the other packets which aren't match goes to IX Gateway 

I am used to doing this with mikrotik or linux, currently i am gonna implement it on FreeBSD box using ipfw or pf

Any suggestion are welcome...


Kindest Regards
Andre


----------



## SirDice (Jan 7, 2017)

This is just plain and simple routing. 


```
route add -net a.a.a.a/a ip.of.lx.gw
route add -net b.b.b.b/b ip.of.ix.gw
```

I don't see why you would need to use a firewall for that.


----------



## kuli Panggul (Jan 7, 2017)

just as simple as that ?

so i just need to edit every line as you suggested ? 
omg.... i am gonna try it


----------

